
Gay men tend to be shorter than heterosexual men - randomname2
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10508-016-0800-9
======
danieltillett
The thing I found most interesting about this article was the hard number on
the percentage of the male population that is homosexual - 1.97%.

~~~
alexbilbie
Out of interest is this higher or lower that your own perceived percentage?

~~~
wodenokoto
Not parent, but I've usually been quoted that 5% of the population is
homosexual and that this number is even throughout cultures, though in some
cultures it is suppressed, meaning much fewer are "active" homosexuals.

It is statement that I've heard several times in academia, but am still a bit
puzzled at how it was reached.

~~~
mamon
LGBT activists tend to deliberately exaggregate this number to increase their
perceived importance. If you have a political ambitions then you'd better
represent 5% of society, not 1.97 %.

~~~
tachyonbeam
I am LGBT myself, and I think that, unfortunately, you are probably correct.

This is unfortunately something almost everyone is guilty of (LGBT activists
included). Once you politicise an issue, people begin to twist the facts,
misrepresent data and select evidence that is perceived as supporting their
own view point, while tossing aside evidence that contradicts it. Everyone
wants "the science" to come out in their favor.

------
33degrees
I worked many years in nightclubs and this fits in with what I've noticed. And
it's not just that gay men tend to be shorter, but that short straight men
tend to be mistaken for gay more often than taller men, something a friend of
mine was complaining about the other night.

